# Removing Neutral bond in Generac



## dweh54 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas!

I need a hand please. I purchased a Reliance 30 amp 6 circuit transfer switch (2-pole) and had the switch and exterior plug installed by an electrician. Now the circuits that I selected are well within the bounds of the watts that my generator will make.

However, since the transfer switch is wired in and attached through the panel, I need to remove the bonded neutral from my 5500 watt Generac so i don't create problems, but of course, Generac says that I can't do this. Well, I know people can I just want to double check my thinking with the people here.

I removed the front panel on the generator and there is a green wire jumping between the ground on the 30 amp twistlock and the neutral on one of the 120v plugs (both arrows). I believe that if I remove that wire jumping between the two plugs the generator will no longer have neutral ground bond.

This generator is ONLY used to power my house through the transfer switch and nothing else. I understand the issues related to removing the wire if I would directly plug into the generator, but I will properly mark the generator. My dad had to do the same to his for his transfer switch but Honda was nice enough to tell him how to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

That appears correct, but you'll have to confirm it with a meter. Make sure there's no continuity between neutral and the chassis once you remove it.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that you took the front panel off of the generator and saw the green wire, you might as well go ahead and unhook that wire and tape over the end. Don't do anything that you cannot later undo and put back the way it was.

However my recommendation is, if the generator maker did not say so in the instructions, to not unbond neutral and ground in the generator and to just go ahead and connect up the generator and use it. It is my belief that nothing bad will happen.

Hopefully you did not void the warranty on the generator by taking off the front panel.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> Now that you took the front panel off of the generator and saw the green wire, you might as well go ahead and unhook that wire and tape over the end. Don't do anything that you cannot later undo and put back the way it was.
> 
> However my recommendation is, if the generator maker did not say so in the instructions, to not unbond neutral and ground in the generator and just go ahead and connect up the generator and use it. It is my belief that nothing bad will happen.
> 
> Hopefully you did not void the warranty on the generator by taking off the front panel.


You are quite correct. Absoluteley nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Did Generac or the instructions for the generator say to use a "neutral switching" transfer switch?

And if yes, did the electrician read those instructions or ask about that?


----------



## dweh54 (Dec 26, 2012)

Billy_Bob said:


> Did Generac or the instructions for the generator say to use a "neutral switching" transfer switch?
> 
> And if yes, did the electrician read those instructions or ask about that?


The instructions for the generator did not say to use neutral switching switch. I found that out after contacting Generac.

The electrician did not read the instructions or ask as well.


----------



## NJMarine (Apr 13, 2011)

The NEC (National Electrical Code) is no different than any other model building code in that it has no enforcement powers. Codes are nothing more than advisory UNTIL enacted into law by a political subdivision such as a state legislature or a county or city council. These political subdivisions have the right/power to add to or delete from the model code although such additions and deletions are usually fairly minor. Bottom line is that it matters little what the national (model) codes state, you only need to comply with the codes as they are enacted into law in your area.

Since the model codes are only advisory they have no power over what is manufactured or sold. If the code has been adopted, than evrerything that is used has to be appoved and listed and used according to the manufacture instructions. Lastly, it has only been with this last code cycle that the NEC has made so many restrictions on the connections of portable generators.


Some generator manufacturer's provide instructions for removing the bond and new labeling to place on the generator.

I would only do this if you could get those written instructions from the generator manufactureras well as the label(s). Then you are covered!'

If they say don't do that, then I would think it would be a good idea to follow their advice. They are most familiar with the generator and problems it has experienced out in the field.

It would have to be labeled as floating neutral though so you knew it wasnt safe as a stand alone.

In my area we have not required anyone to remove the bonding wire, since the generator is only being used temporarily .


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A neutral switching transfer switch does not change or eliminate the topic of unbonding the neutral and ground at the generator.

If neutral and ground are not bonded in a generator, they can be bonded or rebonded very easily for use out in the field.

But you should not tear apart the generator to make sure ground and neutral are unbonded.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you except my generac is the 6500/8000 version. I decided to leave the generator as-is. I will only hook it to the house during prolonged outages which aren't very often. I've only hooked it up once so far and that was just to test it out. Seemed to work fine as-is. 

My power went out yesterday during the winter storm but was only out for 30 minutes. I told my wife i'd fire it up if the power wasn't on within 2 hours.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> A neutral switching transfer switch does not change or eliminate the topic of unbonding the neutral and ground at the generator.


Doesn't a neutral switching transfer switch isolate the neutral / ground bond at the main house electric panel from the generator powered circuits?

And then the neutral / ground bond would then be at the generator?

And the generator then would remain in compliance with OSHA rules?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doesn't a neutral switching transfer switch isolate the neutral / ground bond at the main house electric panel from the generator powered circuits?
> 
> And then the neutral / ground bond would then be at the generator?
> 
> And the generator then would remain in compliance with OSHA rules?


Depends on where the transfer switch is located. 

If the transfer switch is before (upstream of) the panel that held the first main disconnect, allowing you to power that entire panel (don't y'all speak at once, er, don't flip on all the breakers at once; you could overload the generator) then the neutral-ground bond in that panel remains exposed to the generator.


----------

